# Sad on new years



## tessa808 (Apr 14, 2015)

I am feeling very sad and unexcited for the new year. I just feel 2015 got me really messed up social anxiety wise and depression wise as well. On social media I see my friends celebrating with their friends and in a way I have no real friends in the means that I either cancelled out on them because of my social anxiety and depression and extremely low self-esteem or either they are not my real friends. I don't wanna feel this way welcoming the new year,everyone in my family is out having a fun time saying goodbye to this year and saying hello to the new one and then I'm here alone ready to bottle up and cry because I hate myself and my life and I feel like this year is gonna be so bad and full of sadness and frustration for me. I should be celebrating but I can't even force a smile on my face so I choose to lay here in the darkness and just never wake up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

tessa808 said:


> I am feeling very sad and unexcited for the new year. I just feel 2015 got me really messed up social anxiety wise and depression wise as well. On social media I see my friends celebrating with their friends and in a way I have no real friends in the means that I either cancelled out on them because of my social anxiety and depression and extremely low self-esteem or either they are not my real friends. I don't wanna feel this way welcoming the new year,everyone in my family is out having a fun time saying goodbye to this year and saying hello to the new one and then I'm here alone ready to bottle up and cry because I hate myself and my life and I feel like this year is gonna be so bad and full of sadness and frustration for me. I should be celebrating but I can't even force a smile on my face so I choose to lay here in the darkness and just never wake up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't do that to yourself. Try and tell yourself this is a new year and you are putting all your cards on the table for 2016, with failure not being an option. It's just a stupid number on a calendar. Tomorrow will go on and in a few days, no one will remember new years, it will be some other day.


----------



## StevendeBoer (May 8, 2015)

Hey Tessa,

Thanks for sharing this. Two years ago my New Year sucked as well, because I didn't even dare to go out of the house. The past two years have been much better, so I hope you can take this to heart and realize that next year can be much better than the last one! And to be honest, people who post on FB how much fun they have, probably don't have much fun at all. If you have a lot of fun, posting it on FB would be the last thing on your mind.

And just like Cmasch said: it's just a stupid date on a calendar!


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey i totally know how you feel! I spent new years at work and then thinking about how much of a failure i am for having no friends. the thing about having SA and depression is the fact that you'll lose friends. but half the time they werent true friends anyway. you can make 2016 better!! start seeing a therapist if you havent already, and maybe group therapy. make this your year! put yourself and your health first and keep striving to kick SA's *** everyday, one step at a time. don't give up.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

Cmasch said:


> Tomorrow will go on and in a few days, no one will remember new years, it will be some other day.


nice way to put it!!


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

meghankira said:


> nice way to put it!!


Thanks . One of the things I like about this site, is being able to trade ideas, or things that might help.


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Well its only a new year its nothing new .The way you change your life depend of you and dont matter if its 2016 or 2017 the question its ? are you willing to stop complaing and to oientate to positive thing .Yes you will say to me that its not easy and nobody know what i feel , you are right maybe its hard for you but if you complaining forever then go good will come to you


----------

